# Winter for the 350Z



## 350Zrush (Aug 22, 2007)

I have just purchased a 2003 350Z and am loving it so much I want to at least try to drive it year round.
I live near Toronto so the winters aren't too bad - especially lately.
Can you drive this car through the winter with good snow tires?
Also, what is recomended as a good snow tire package and where is the best place to buy them?

Thanks


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

discounttiredirect.com usually has good package deals. 

You'll have to put up with the Tire Pressure Monitor indicator while running winter tires. Unless you actually want to go through the trouble of 1) Moving the sensors to and from the winter set-up, or 2) buy a full set of 4 sensors and have them reprogrammed every seasonal change.

FYI, if you are on the stock Potenzas, they are a Summer tire and don't do too well on wet, cold, ice, snow, or mud.


----------



## 350Zrush (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback niznos, especially the tip about the tire pressure monitor indicator. I'll probably just put up with it for the winter.


----------



## Race King (Sep 9, 2007)

*all season tires*

you could also put a really good set of all-season rubber on it and it shouldn't do too bad in the snow. I'd reccomend using good year assurence tires or the nitto invo


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have a customer at our dealership that has us change out his summer tires for his winter Blizzaks, so that he can drive his Z in the winter. He gets charged $120 for the tire swap, every year! This guy LOVES his Z...


----------

